

What is the most in demand position in start-up? - shaohua

Non-programmer background, so freaking tired of being seen as a liability to any start-up.<p>Will learn how to code.<p>What is the most in demand position nowadays? 
- front end?
- iOS App?
- Android App?
- Windows Phone App?
- Business analyst?<p>I don't think I will ever be good at dealing with very hard problems. Just want to get started and join a start-up.
======
byoung2
I've never seen a req for it, but we always dream of a QA person who can code.

